# Desert Vacation Villas, Palm Springs, CA



## nagevader (Jun 23, 2012)

what is the purchase value for a floating red week 1-52, 2 bedrm at this resort. does it have good exchange value. seller asking for $3000 purchase price, seems high when you look at the ratings. any suggestions, looking in the palm springs area for a float red week , odd year would be acceptable


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 23, 2012)

If you are looking at Palm Springs area why don't you look at the various Marriott resorts there?  They will get you higher trading power and Marriott-Marriott priority trades within Interval International.  They cost less than $3000 too.


----------



## BevL (Jun 23, 2012)

Definitely would be my suggestion as well.  I don't own Marriott but their resorts are top drawer.  Not sure what the maintenance fees would be comparatively.

Even in the "good ol' days" I never paid $3,000 for a timeshare.  In this economy, I personally feel that's way too much, especially for "no name" older timeshare.  You'd be better off to rent if you're in a hurry and shop around.

As for trade value, one thing to check is if the resort allows you to book a week and deposit that particular week into RCI or if they just assign a week that they have prebanked with RCI.  That can make a huge difference, especially in a place with big seasonal swings like Palm Springs.  

And if you're going any time other than, say, late January to mid April, there are great rental deals that would probably be cheaper than maintenance fees.  

Not trying to discourage you, but just throwing out some options.  Palm Springs is one of our favourite destinations but we've only stayed at a couple of the resorts, Marriott Desert Springs and Westin Mission Hills.  We keep going back there.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 23, 2012)

I suggest Marriott rather than Westin because Marriott's maintenance fees are quite a bit lower than Westin, plus a platinum week at Westin will not pass Starwood's Right of First Refusal and the last figure I saw was $5000.  I do not own Marriott but I have often skirted with owning a Marriott to get Marriott priority trade to its large number of Marriott timeshare resorts.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 23, 2012)

With Marriott - Hold out for a Platimum - Access to the the property in the Winter/Snowbird Season


----------



## billwright1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Another consideration might be the location. Marriotts are in palm desert area and we like the Palm Springs area about 15 miles away. We bought at Palm Springs Tennis Club and love it.
It depends on the kinds of things you like to do. We find that those thing for us are too far from the marriotts.
Just another view point.


----------



## presley (Jun 27, 2012)

Here is what you would pay for direct nightly rates.  
http://www.desertvacationvillas.com/rooms-rates/

At those rates, I wouldn't think buying for any price would be worth it.  It looks like you can rent direct for less money than the buy in + annual dues.


----------



## Garnet (Jun 29, 2012)

*What week do you want to go?*

I didn't look at the rental rates Presley referred to.  I am pretty sure that resort will not command much over mf for rental rates, so renting might make more sense there.  

I own and really like Marriott.  One warning, it can be difficult to get the week you want-lots of the platinum owners want spring break weeks.  Often, owners will not be able to get it.  That is why we own Marriott gold for a fall week, and pay the higher Westin mf for going to the area for spring break.  The mfs are way more-but, doesn't do me any good to own at a resort where I can't go when I want to go.  

On my ipad, I can't see the resort name (and I forgot which one it is), the purchase price seems high, but it may be a fine resort for your needs.  Defining your needs a bit more will help you out.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 29, 2012)

Unless you want to purchase a "name brand" TS like Hlton, Marriott, Hyatt or Westin (starwood) most other TS are of no value at all. As an example Monarch Grand vacation TS ( small 8 TS system in the southern cal area) has no value on the resale market at all. People trying to give away the TS can't find anyone willing to take them for free. This even though they have a big resort in Palm Springs, two resorts on the SoCal coast, a big resort in Vegas, a new resort in Cabo and other resorts in Tahoe, San Deigo & Utah.  

 There are several other examples of resorts like this. Diamond resorts, Wyndham resorts (not worldmark), Shell and Westgate are just a few other TS systems which it is easy to get for free. 

IMHO  the name brand TS systems do still have some value but if you want Palm Springs TS, you can easily get a TS at a nice resort for free.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 29, 2012)

Just one last thought.  Have you looked at Worldmark?  They sell cheaply on several web sites and have resorts all over the western US and Canada.  So you could go to several resorts in BC, California, Oregon or Washington all with only one TS system purchase.


----------

